# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  جمعية الملكة رانيا

## معاذ ملحم

جمعية الملكة رانيا لرعاية العسكريين تتبرع بأجهزة طبية



تبرعت جمعية الملكة رانيا العبدالله لرعاية العسكريين وأسرهم بتوجيهات من جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله رئيسة الجمعية بعدد من الاجهزة الطبية المتطورة لمديرية الخدمات الطبية الملكية.
ووزعت الاجهزة التي بلغت كلفتها 700الف دينار واشتملت على عشر محطات غسيل كلى واسرة طبية وكراسي طبية كهربائية متحركة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة على المستشفيات العسكرية التابعة للخدمات الطبية الملكية في جميع مناطق المملكة .
ومن ضمن الاجهزة جهاز ليزري متطور لمعالجة واستئصال تضخم غدة البروستاتا الحميد تبرعت به الجمعية لمركز الامير حسين بن عبدالله لجراحة الكلى وزراعة الاعضاء في مدينة الحسين الطبية حيث بدأ الفريق الجراحي المختص في المركز استخدام هذا الجهاز واجراء عمليات ازالة تضخم غدة البروستاتا الحميد بواسطته.
ويجري هذا النوع من العمليات للمرضى الذين يعانون من حصر في البول ناتج عن تضخم غدة البروستاتا الحميد ومن ميزاته انه يمكن اخراج المريض بعد اجراء العملية له بأربع الى خمس ساعات كما ان المريض لا يحتاج الى التزود بالدم كما يجري بالطرق التقليدية .

 :Icon31:

----------

